

How SQLite is tested - sentiental
http://sqlite.org/testing.html

======
DanielRibeiro
Discussed only 1 month ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4616548>

There is also a 3 year old discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=633151>

~~~
sgt
This is a HN classic.

------
Groxx
SQLite has always amazed me with what open source (public domain,
specifically) can achieve. Absolutely amazing how much influence this one
project has had.

------
jacques_chester
I really need to write a script that resubmits this link on some sort of
exponential backoff schedule; it's a reliable fountain of karma.

I suppose it could also resubmit old posts from silver-circle bloggers
(JacquesM, Yegge _et al_ ) and from various comp sci classics -- picking
random essays out of the E.W. Dijkstra archive, for instance.

And I guess I could fold in my old idea for "karma arbitrage" -- resubmitting
here anything rising on /r/TrueReddit and vice versa.

"Heresy! Great evil!" I already hear you cry. And yet the invisible hand forms
a pointy finger on all these things; what am I doing except to most
efficiently recycle all the things that HN holds dearest, thus freeing up
eyeballs for novelty?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
RiderOfGiraffes tried that (with jacquesm's posts); the results were as you
described. ( _I_ was a great fan of RoG's attempts to make HN more efficient,
but...)

~~~
jacques_chester
I remember that -- Jacques (I like to think of him as "the other Jacques")
turned up and made it clear he wasn't a fan of the practice.

I suppose Dijkstra wouldn't object, so long as I proved it was soundly
programmed.

